
Chrysler Bankruptcy Plan Is Announced - ph0rque
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/01/business/01auto.html?_r=1&ref=automobiles
======
TrevorJ
I just don't buy into the idea that the Government knows how to run these
companies better than the private sector. Having a president as the de-facto
spokesman for an industry, as this article seems to make him out to be just
puts a bad taste in my mouth.

